# View 722K TV On PC Via Wireless Adapter



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

This month's Dish billing had an insert on viewing 722 TV output on a PC. 

One of the three methods was a Wireless connection. 

I have a home network for my PC's that includes a Wireless Access Point (WAP).

After downloading the "Connecting a DISH ViP Receiver to your broadband Internet Connection", manual, inserted a Linksys USB wireless adapter into the 722. The TV screen showed an 

"unsupported device" message.

A search of this forum has a thread that says the 722 only has drivers for a Netgear N600 WND3100 USB adapter.

I can get one of these from Staples, but beforing buying it, have a "newbie" question: Once the 722 is wirelessly connected to the WAP, how can I view 722 output on my PC (Windows Vista or Linux (Ubuntu and Fedora))? 

Its an "811N" WAP. 

Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That is only half the needed equipment.

In order to watch content from your 722K on your PC you need:

1. Broadband connection (can be ethernet, homeplug, or WIFI adapter)
2. Sling Adapter or standalone Slingbox


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks.

The connection guide I downloaded from Dish didn't mention the Sling. It shows three methods of connecting the 722 to the network router: 
Cat 5 cable to the router
SlingLink Turbo via a 120V outlet
Wireless adapter 

It does not show the PC side of the link. I assumed the PC got the 722 output from its own connection to the router, but from what you're saying I also have to connect a Sling between the PC and router.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

There is no way to watch any content from the 722 on your PC directly from the 722. All files are encrypted, so there's no way to stream or copy content from the 722 over the network.

Except, when using a Sling accessory, which adds this ability. A traditional Sling Box will work using the analog outputs, but the software-integrated Sling Adapter for the 722k gives you the closest thing to "built-in" Slinging.

Anyway, aside from Slinging content, which again needs additional hardware, the reasons for connecting a Dish HD-DVR (612/622/722) to your network/Internet is to:

- Be able to download "OnDemand" content, some PPV and some free.

- Be able to authorize PPVs via the remote.

- Be able to use the interactive features, including viewing and paying your bill via the remote.

- To allow the receiver to send Set-Top Box Health information to Dish, allowing Dish to detect potential problems with your system, often before they are showing outward symptoms. They will call to set up a service call if problems are detected.

- To collect anonymous information about the shows you watch, including time-shifted DVR content, which is starting to be paid attention to by Nielson and the networks. This could help a show that you like stick around.


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you. That's a very clear explanation on what's involved. First time I have seen the entire process explained in one place. I think your post will beneficial to a lot of us.


----------



## poyzin (Jan 19, 2009)

this is a long shot, I know, but is it possible that Dish is finally going to implement the promise they made at a CES a few years ago of "WIFI connected TVs to their receivers"? Have you ever wondered what "Dish Panel" is on the Dish Interactive site? It looks like you enter a hex code on the receiver and then enter a code on a TV but I never could figure it out because it doesn't appear to be implemented.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

poyzin said:


> this is a long shot, I know, but is it possible that Dish is finally going to implement the promise they made at a CES a few years ago of "WIFI connected TVs to their receivers"?


If you're referring to the Sling Receiver 300 announced at the last CES, no plans for when it's released as of yet, but hopefully is later this year.



poyzin said:


> Have you ever wondered what "Dish Panel" is on the Dish Interactive site? It looks like you enter a hex code on the receiver and then enter a code on a TV but I never could figure it out because it doesn't appear to be implemented.


DISH Panel is an interactive feature where select DISH Scribers would have the ability to take surveys, earn rewards, etc.. This link http://groups.google.com/group/alt.dbs.echostar/browse_thread/thread/2d3527bc261f3d93 should help provide more information.


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you both. 

I apologize for being so late in replying. Just returned from a three week vacation.


----------

